# SOAP Frosting help wanted!



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there

Last week I posted about wanting to put sugar sprinkles in MP soap - didnt turn out so great - melted into greyish sort of mess!!! So now I have a new idea and wanted to know if anyone has any sort of advice or could tweak this a little for me. I tried to whip M&P soap - with an electric blender so that I could pipe it onto the top of a muffin mould soap - the idea then was to sprinkle the sugar sprinkles on the top of that - but I had a few problems -

1. The m&p hardened in the bowl that I was mixing it in - before I could even put it into the icing/frosting gun.
2. it wouldnt stick to the top of the muffin soap, even when I tried to pour hot , melted MP soap over it???

I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried to add liquid soap with a little bit of citric acid and castor sugar to melted MP soap - to make a soap frosting?? Would you be willing to tweak my recipe - I ahve wasted so much soap in the last week, that I dont want to try without putting it out there for advice first.

Thanks
tincanac


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 12, 2009)

HI!
The only "soap frosting" that Ihave made has been a whipped soap, made from hard oils and whipping with a cake mixer, not using MP.
Do you only do MP soaps? I have never heard of anyone using MP as frosting, though you definitely have got your imagination going.
My thoughts are: MP, when melted and ready to be poured into a mould is very fluid (and hot). Part of the whipping process with CP whipped soap is that the oils and lye water is very cold. Heat wouldn't work.
I am wondering if you could add something to your MP soap to "fluff" it up a bit, like some coconut milk powder, or buttermilk powder or something like that, then whip.
Also, what are your soap cupcakes made out of that you are trying to put the frosting on top of? Are they MP or CP soap?
Either way, if they are set, and already made, you need to give them a quick spray with some rubbing alcohol, otherwise the new soap frosting won't stick to the soap cakes.
Have a look at this website: www.nizzymoulds.com/whipped


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 12, 2009)

Well the thing with MP is, it hardens when it cools. And part of the whipping process is bringing in air, which in turn cools it very quickly. So whipping MP isn't really feasible. 

Are you insistent on it being fluffy frosting? If not, you could melt some white (or colored - whatever you want) MP and wait until it's a bit thicker (not really hot and runny) and use it as frosting then put the sprinkles on it. However you will need to spritz the other soap (cupcake) with rubbing alcohol first, as she said. 

As a matter of fact, I was going to do some cupcake bath fizzers tonight with MP frosting (I have a recipe for a thick soap frosting you can pipe though if you want it..) - made to look like the hostess cupcakes with the swirly-thing on top. I'll take pics when I do.


Here's the recipe for the other "frosting" though:

Meringue Frosting

Supplies
3 tablespoons of meringue powder
6 tablespoons warm purified water
4 cups sifted powdered sugar
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/8 - 1/4 teaspoon fragrance oil (optional)
1/8 - 1/2 teaspoon skin-safe coloring (soap coloring)
Sugar Sprinkles (optional)

Directions
1. Mix meringue powder into the warm purified water.

2. Slowly add the powdered sugar, cream of tartar, fragrance oil (if you wish) and skin-safe coloring while mixing with a mixer on medium speed for seven to 10 minutes, until stiff peaks form.

3. Place frosting into a pastry bag with decorative tip (or plastic storage bag with one corner snipped off to form decorating point) and decorate a Cupcake Bath Fizzie as you would a real cupcake.

4. Quickly decorate with Sugar Sprinkles if desired, and let dry several hours.


(http://thecraftychica.blogspot.com/2008 ... zzies.html)


----------



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi ChrissyB

Yes, I am afraid that I have a deathly fear of lye, coupled with the excuse of not having a digital scale to do CP.  Beside all of that I live in boondocks South Africa so stuff like Palm Kernel Oil etc is not readily available at the local "shop".

So to answer your questions (and in the process find solutions to mine) - I only do MP soap for now.  I want to make little MP cupcake soaps as wedding favours for my best friend's wedding - and I thought a frosted/iced top would look pretty.  Thanks for the advice though.  I am starting to think that I should start trying out CP soap - can you do a 100% sunflower oil soap like a castille soap?  I have loads of sunflower and coconut oil to work with and have some caustic soda pearls (this is lye - right?).  While I am on the subject can you tell me what EVOO stands for in the CP method?  Also - is there a recipe that will use basic metric measurements that I can measure out with measuring spoons and a measuring jug?

Sorry about throwing all this out at you - or anyone who wants to help a lye-challenged wannabe soaper!

tks
Candice


----------



## digit (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Lil Outlaws!!! They sound fab!! Love the pics at the blog, gonna have to spend some time there. But the sprinkles..............I keep thinking of Tab and dye tattoos........



Digit


----------



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

Lil outlaw (Great Username btw)

Thanks for the tips and the recipe - few more questions - meringue powder is powdered egg white - is it not?  I dont know where I can get meringue powder here where I'm at - is it possible to substitute regular runny egg white?

Would you recommend/substitute replacing the meringue powder with cornstarch?

This sounds like a recipe that I could whip up right now - I think I have everything except cream of tartar - I'll look up susbstitutions.!

candice


----------



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

P.S  I'd love the recipe for thick soap frosting!!!


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2009)

Tincanac - something else you can use in your MP soaps instead of cake sprinkles is coloured jojoba beads - so pretty and look amazing.  You can also sprinkle them on top of whatever frosting you end up with to look like the real thing too.  Check out this tutorial:-

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2008/08/ ... -soap.html

You can probably use your MP as Lil says; the tutorial shows how to texture the MP on top to achieve a frosting (not piped) look.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Topcat

I read that blog quite regularly incidentally - and I laughed out aloud when I saw the tutorial because I sort of kind of did that by accident - as I was trying to get coffee grounds to suspend - I thought that I would have to remelt the whole batch - but the tutorial has given me a new marketing idea - I shall call my accident soap - frosted mocha java!

I have not tried Jojoba beads, they do sound interesting.  I am kind of jealous that soapers in the UK, US, NZ and AUS have ready access to all these great little bits n pieces.

I had another idea to super-colour a few small blocks of soap and run it through the fine side of a grater, my mom used to do that with white chocolate to create a snow effect!


----------



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

Lil Outlaws

I just looked at your blog - your cupcake bath fizzies are divine - I kind of could almost taste them!

I think you have a new blog fan - you have a great blog - what a creative person you are, very inspiring!


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2009)

That would be excellent to do.  Chrissy mentioned Nizzy's site for whipped soap.  You can also look at his soap gallery for ideas and use the visuals to inspire your MP genius.....he has used grated soap in a white base which looks amazing.  Here is the link to that pic, just scroll down to the 'streamers' pic and click on it for a larger view:-

http://nizzymoulds.com/nizzygallery.htm

Tanya


----------



## tincanac (Jan 12, 2009)

But the sprinkles..............I keep thinking of Tab and dye tattoos........
Digit[/quote]

heheh - I remember stencilling arms with a marker and then adding Kool Aid "dye" for contrast and contour - creativity starts young!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 12, 2009)

tincanac said:
			
		

> Lil outlaw (Great Username btw)
> 
> Thanks for the tips and the recipe - few more questions - meringue powder is powdered egg white - is it not?  I dont know where I can get meringue powder here where I'm at - is it possible to substitute regular runny egg white?
> 
> ...




I wouldn't recommend subbing the runny egg whites-  not sure why but doesn't sound "stable" to me. 
I found my meringue powder at Walmart.. it is in the cake decorating/Wilton aisle of the craft department - NOT in the baking aisle. It comes in a little white tin, about the size of a small jug of table salt.. 

HTH!

OH and btw that blog isn't mine, just one that I lurrrrrve.  I WISH it was mine though!


----------



## starduster (Jan 12, 2009)

*Toppings*



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> Tincanac - something else you can use in your MP soaps instead of cake sprinkles is coloured jojoba beads - so pretty and look amazing.  You can also sprinkle them on top of whatever frosting you end up with to look like the real thing too.  Check out this tutorial:-
> 
> http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2008/08/ ... -soap.html
> 
> ...


Great idea TC I was wondering about puting sprinkles in and then having to list each colour ingedient.
 :wink:


----------



## tincanac (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks guys - going to see if the local Spar has Meringue powder.  If it doesnt, I might look into making Meringue powder and becoming South Africa's Meringue Powder lady!!!!.......After the soap lady of course!


----------

